# Guys Dig Chicks Who Can Rip



## RossiSkier (Feb 15, 2005)

Alpine sports have a lot of hot babes:

Kjersti Buaas - Norway, 22





Hannah Teter - Vermont, 18




Natasza Zurek, Vancouver 26




Jenn Berg - California 26





Sarah Clemensen - Utah 26






And then there's Mount SNow's beloved Kelly Clark.




YIKES!  Keep the goggles on Kell!


----------



## ftrain (Feb 15, 2005)

I want to marry a chick who skis better then me.
Two years ago I hiked Mt Washington and skiied Airplane with a co-worker and two of his daughters.  His two daughters were amazing back country skiiers.  Where can you find girls like this in NH?


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2005)

Dont forget female telemarker extrodinare Kasha Rigby!
http://timefortuckerman.com/photopost/data/577/142TheKashaPic.jpg << partial nudity...  kinda...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Dont forget female telemarker extrodinare Kasha Rigby!
> http://timefortuckerman.com/photopost/data/577/142TheKashaPic.jpg << partial nudity...  kinda...



Thanks for the link, thats a sweet pic.  I was dissapointed when the topic that pic was in got moved over at T4T.  I didn't get a chance to copy the location before it was moved


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 15, 2005)

You forget Norwegian Viking goddess, Kari Traa. She's a spicy one. 

http://www.smartsoftware.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=27

My oldest son got his picture taken with her when the World Cup moguls were at Whiteface this year. He was jazzed.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 15, 2005)

Yowza, she's a hot tamale!
By the way, HPD's link is NSFW.


----------



## swade2469 (Feb 15, 2005)

They're Men baby! 

Might be a little biased - Grew up in the south with tan waterskiing chicks.  MMMM - Hot waterskiing chicks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

Did any of you see the pic of Charlotte Motts in this month's Ski Press Mag?  Whoa!      Let's just say pick up a copy.  She was posing in lingerie.


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 15, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Did any of you see the pic of Charlotte Motts in this month's Ski Press Mag?  Whoa!      Let's just say pick up a copy.  She was posing in lingerie.



*Whoa!  Charlotte Motts.  Hubba hubba*

See her at SkiPressMag

http://www.skipressworld.com/us/en/magazine/2005/Spring_2005_Vol4_No3/


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

That was the picture.


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 15, 2005)

BACK IN THE DAY. . . . 

*In 1948 MARIA BOGNER was the hottest thing on two boards.  She looks good.  *


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd hit that...


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 15, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> I'd hit that...




Mmmmmmm.........1948 Maria Bogner...........


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 15, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> I'd hit that...



You're a snowboarder.   You probally would hit her.  LOL!


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha ha ha - What a comedian..


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Chilemass...take a look...it appears she is skiing at our beloved Zermatt!!


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah you're right 'Boss, that's the Matterhorn.


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 15, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmmmmm...........1948 Maria Bogner at Zermatt............


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 15, 2005)

*Go Maria!*

And she's on free heel gear! 

The hottest thing I saw at the Matterhorn last year was my Private Swiss Mountain Guide. He was hot and he could ski   ....too bad he was still in training bindings. 

telegrrrl


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2005)

yup, the proportion of male to female rippers is definitely skewed in the wrong direction.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 15, 2005)

Backcountry tele guys are hard to come by in this neck of the woods.


----------



## trackbiker (Feb 16, 2005)

The best thing about apres ski; after the beer of course, is "Fat chicks don't ski."


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 16, 2005)

trackbiker said:
			
		

> The best thing about apres ski; after the beer of course, is "Fat chicks don't ski."



That's not true.  AND, Fat bottom girls make the rockin' world go round.


----------



## trackbiker (Feb 16, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> That's not true.  AND, Fat bottom girls make the rockin' world go round.



You're right, lower center of gravity.


----------



## smootharc (Feb 16, 2005)

*And don't forget that ad that ran in Powder, Ski, etc. in the early 90's....*

....with a girl tending bar at Aspen or Vail who the ad suggested (fictional profile) was an available ski chick.  The magazines were flooded with letters from ski bums to millionaires wanting to meet her.  

Poor guys didn't realize I was married to her....   :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Smootharc.  Hope you can stick around and join us at Burke on March 5th .  :wink:


----------



## smootharc (Feb 16, 2005)

*Thanks, trailboss*

I'll actually be in the Mad River Valley at that time, so something might work out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Thanks, trailboss*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> I'll actually be in the Mad River Valley at that time, so something might work out.



Hope you can join us.  PM me for more info.  

Cheers!


----------



## NoodleRod (Feb 17, 2005)

this has to be one of the best topics in here yet ! thanks


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 17, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY!  All of my "MOST FUN DAYS" are SKIING with LADIES who RIP!

I realized that there are many ladies who rip at the mountains every day, all season long.  And if you're there you’ll find them on technical trails with good snow.... and they appear more personally content than the guys....

I have a few lady skier friends who live thinking, "Diamonds are a Girls Best Friend" and make some of the best tightly carved turns that you'll see on the slopes.  Hanging with them causes me to tighten my turns and enjoy skiing with a different prospective....


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2005)

NoodleRod said:
			
		

> this has to be one of the best topics in here yet ! thanks



Thanks for joining us here at Alpinezone, NoodleRod.  Hope you can stick around.  Welcome again!


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 23, 2005)

Cross Country chicks just aint the same.  Too wirey.   Like having a Mary-Decker, Zola Budd Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition. Yuck.

Sara Renner


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 23, 2005)

*More Alpine Chicks who rip!*

*Lindsey Kildow*









Lindsey Jacobellis









Carrie Sheinberg





Kirsten Clark





Julia Mancuso


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 23, 2005)

Daaamn... I'm hanging out in this thread for a while


----------



## Darwin (Feb 23, 2005)

Sarah Burke and Ingrid Backstrom, HUBBA HUBBA


----------



## smootharc (Feb 28, 2005)

*Here's a link, including.....*

....Hottie guys for you ladies out there.

http://www.skipressworld.com/ca/en/magazine/2005/spring2005/Prvw22.htm

I picked one of these up for free at a local ski shop saturday.  In the printed version, the page on left had a photo of Charlotte Moats that was straight out of Victoria's Secret.  But, oddly, it is switched here.  And there was a section for five guys, but I don't see that here.  

It's an odd publication, and I guess you can get it at your local ski shop.   I told my wife I was studying the curves, I mean carves....yeah, carves, of the ski babes, I mean, ski persons..... 



 :lol:  :dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Here's a link, including.....*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> ....Hottie guys for you ladies out there.
> 
> http://www.skipressworld.com/ca/en/magazine/2005/spring2005/Prvw22.htm
> 
> ...



Yes, we have seen it...look earlier in the thread.   :wink:


----------



## smootharc (Feb 28, 2005)

*I really am an idiot....*

.....thought I'd seen all the posts.  So I'll be off now, to put some wet snow in my boots and get a life....

 :lol:


----------

